# přívod



## Rjanosc

Ahoj,

něco překládám a absolutně nerozumím této větě. Mohl by mi někdo pomoct?

*Pracoviště je předáno včetně aktivně provozních všech přívodů a možnosti spuštění.*

Díky


----------



## vianie

Vychádza to ako logický nezmysel. 

Ak by táto veta bola sformulovaná "pracoviště je předáno včetně všech aktivně provozních přívodů s možností spuštění", dokázali by ste jej podľa kontextu zdroja porozumieť a preložiť ju?

Vyčkajme aj na odpovede rodilých mluvčích.


----------



## Rjanosc

Díky, to už vypadá líp, ale pořád nevím, co to znamená přívod.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Pomohlo by, kdybychom věděli, o jaké pracoviště se tady jedná.    Taky jsem si říkal, že se mi na té větě něco nezdá, ale nejsem Čech. Mám však za to, že *přívody *tady znamená *all mains services* (třetí význam tady), tedy vodovod, kanalizace, elektřina, plyn, telefon.


----------



## Rjanosc

Díky za odpověď. Jde o nějakou stavebnickou firmu. Z kontextem si moc nepomůžu, protože je to jenom nějaká smlouva, kde žádný širší kontext není , ale asi máte pravdu. A kromě toho to psal úplně negramotný člověk, což je přinejmenším pro cizince krajně nepříjemné. Ale jsem ráda, že tady máme wordreference .


----------

